# CNBC: Uber reports another big loss but beats on revenue, shares pop 13%



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

> But CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said in a prepared statement that Uber continues to benefit from an increase in on-demand transportation and a shift in spending from retail to services.





> Uber relied heavily on growth in its Eats delivery business during the pandemic, but its mobility segment surpassed Eats revenue in the first quarter as riders began to take more trips. That trend continued during the second quarter. Its mobility segment reported $3.55 billion in revenue, compared with delivery's $2.69 billion. Uber's freight segment delivered $1.83 billion in revenue for the quarter. Revenue doesn't include the additional taxes, tolls and fees from gross bookings.


CNBC: Uber reports another big loss but beats on revenue, shares pop 13%


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

> Despite the increase in fuel prices during the quarter, Uber said it has *more drivers and couriers earning money than before the pandemic*,


This just doesn't feel accurate at all, at least not around here in my stomping grounds.



> "Driver engagement reached another post-pandemic high in Q2, and we saw an acceleration in both active and new driver growth in the quarter," Khosrowshahi said in prepared remarks. "Against the backdrop of elevated gas prices globally, *this is a resounding endorsement of the value drivers continue to see in Uber. *Consequently in July, surge and wait times are near their lowest levels in a year in several markets, including the US, and our Mobility category position is at or near a multi-year high in the US, Canada, Brazil, and Australia."


This really flies in the face of so many users here bleating about poor compensation. I guess some folks just can't cut the mustard.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> This just doesn't feel accurate at all, at least not around here in my stomping grounds.


Oh I completely agree with Dara. One of my last weeks before the pandemic was in the Bay Area. 60ish hours online for $1800. If I do 60 hours online now I make $2500+ in San Diego where they rates are 15% lower than the Bay. Overall the money is significantly better (for me and most from what I can tell based on earnings posts pre and post pandemic in the forums I visit) now than it was pre pandemic.

*Edit: I realize I read the post incorrectly. It says more drivers not more earnings. I agree with you, it does not feel like there are as many drivers as before. I do stand by my above statement even if it wasn’t relevant at all. 🤦🏼😂🤣*


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> This just doesn't feel accurate at all, at least not around here in my stomping grounds.
> 
> This really flies in the face of so many users here bleating about poor compensation. I guess some folks just can't cut the mustard.


Sorry not everyone likes living in big crime ridden busy cities. Many people that do not live in cities need rides as well. Again you talk as if you work for Uber PR team.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> Sorry not everyone likes living in big crime ridden busy cities.


💯



mrwhts said:


> Many people that do not live in cities need rides as well.


💯



mrwhts said:


> Again you talk as if you work for Uber PR team.


 Understood. Others on here are incognito shills for the following organizations:

Traditional cab companies
Lyft 
DoorDash
Trucking companies


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> 💯
> 
> 💯
> 
> ...


My unicorn magic summoned me when my name was called...
What do you need a taxi shill for?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What do you need a taxi shill for?


I don't need one.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

mrwhts said:


> Sorry not everyone likes living in big crime ridden busy cities. Many people that do not live in cities need rides as well. Again you talk as if you work for Uber PR team.


I guess this failed to reach your thick noggin. Why would drivers waste their time in areas where their aren't as many people that will request a ride? If I decide to become a salesman for tractor equipment , I will pay your area a visit.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

This is all just smoke and mirrors. Revenue is only up because they are taking more from driver's now then ever before. Once they lose enough drivers and revenue drops after the 4th quarter they will blame it on covid or a recession. This is typical business as usual. The only thing that can save Uber/Lyft is super cheap gas prices.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

For a while now the bulk of their losses have been due to "stock-based compensation" and other extracurricular activities rather than their core business of rideshare and food delivery. I have no doubt they're making money on our rides.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> This is all just smoke and mirrors. Revenue is only up because they are taking more from driver's now then ever before. Once they lose enough drivers and revenue drops after the 4th quarter they will blame it on covid or a recession. This is typical business as usual. The only thing that can save Uber/Lyft is super cheap gas prices.


Wrong. Compared to last year, people are less freaked out by covid and don't mind getting in the car with a stranger. It's that simple. Not everything is the big conspiracy you want it to be.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*CNBC: Uber reports another big loss but beats on revenue...*

But they're making up for it on volume!!


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

dgates01 said:


> I guess this failed to reach your thick noggin. Why would drivers waste their time in areas where their aren't as many people that will request a ride? If I decide to become a salesman for tractor equipment , I will pay your area a visit.



Sorry bub but many places have many people that are not in crime ridden cities and use Uber. Back when it paid better more people rode. Less drivers means less riders.
Simple logic.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Once they lose enough drivers and revenue drops after the 4th quarter


Anyone who's been doing rides for more than a year knows goddamn well that every winter sucks. Between Halloween and Valentine's day (at least here in Georgia), there are about a half dozen individual days worth working (two mid December weekends for holiday corporate and house parties, New years, Superbowl). The rest just suck because many people are buckling down for the upcoming holiday expenses (not using credit), recovering from holiday expenses (used credit), or just staying warm at home and not going out in the cold.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> Back when it paid better more people rode. Less drivers means less riders.


I'm not following.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

How many decades of losing money will it take for people to understand Uber doesn't care about profits?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

4848 said:


> Uber doesn't care about profits?


Their shareholders definitely care.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> Wrong. Compared to last year, people are less freaked out by covid and don't mind getting in the car with a stranger. It's that simple. Not everything is the big conspiracy you want it to be.


They were losing money for years before covid even hit. They are finally increasing revenue by controlling spending, getting away from self driving cars, and ripping driver's the hell off. Has nothing to do with covid fears of last year.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Their shareholders definitely care.


Apparently the investors don't think the robocars will ready anytime soon, otherwise they wouldn't care about profits.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

4848 said:


> How many decades of losing money will it take for people to understand Uber doesn't care about profits?


Amazon did not post profits for the first ten years of existence. Tesla took 18 years to report a full year of profits. Uber is in year 12. Things take time when you create an industry from thin air.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Anyone who's been doing rides for more than a year knows goddamn well that every winter sucks. Between Halloween and Valentine's day (at least here in Georgia), there are about a half dozen individual days worth working (two mid December weekends for holiday corporate and house parties, New years, Superbowl). The rest just suck because many people are buckling down for the upcoming holiday expenses (not using credit), recovering from holiday expenses (used credit), or just staying warm at home and not going out in the cold.


LOL! You Georgia folks sound like a bunch of wimps, staying indoors because it’s colder. 😀

Head north to really feel what cold is like. We’re talking -20 degrees and colder. Winter in WI is busy with people still bar hopping, going out and tailgating at the Frozen Tundra. Some people even wear shorts in winter here. Snow days and cold days were my best earning days.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Their shareholders definitely care.


How did that work out for the shareholders of Enron?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> LOL! You Georgia folks sound like a bunch of wimps, staying indoors because it’s colder. 😀
> 
> Head north to really feel what cold is like. We’re talking -20 degrees and colder. Winter in WI is busy with people still bar hopping, going out and tailgating at the Frozen Tundra. Some people even wear shorts in winter here. Snow days and cold days were my best earning days.


Yeah anyone from here or California or Texas or the southeast stays home and only out to work. Others probably don't care.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah anyone from here or California or Texas or the southeast stays home and only out to work. Others probably don't care.


That’s a sad life even with all that sunshine.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

My profits have been good driving for the ride-share services. Pretty much all that matters to me. I also have liked meeting new people and seeing parts of the city I would not usually go to. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Amazon did not post profits for the first ten years of existence. Tesla took 18 years to report a full year of profits. Uber is in year 12. Things take time when you create an industry from thin air.


Strange...

There's been a "driving people around" industry for a long time. If memory serves me right 100s of years. Just some new technology and inventing a new way to break the law and screw drivers over.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> This just doesn't feel accurate at all, at least not around here in my stomping grounds.
> 
> This really flies in the face of so many users here bleating about poor compensation. I guess some folks just can't cut the mustard.


My avg ride this week was down again
Was 30- then 25 then 20 
Now 10 (pre quest) 
Avg surge dropped from 12 to 5
Quests dowm
I’m gonna guess many now grossing 15 and hour
I would be too but I stay home or go home if it’s bad
I can still do (just) 15 hours at a 20-25 rate per hour


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> *CNBC: Uber reports another big loss but beats on revenue...*
> 
> But they're making up for it on volume!!


" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY " !


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> My avg ride this week was down again


Summer slump?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Summer slump?


Could be 
But Dara was saying on CNBC that he’s going to do away with the surge
And I’m watching it go


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> But Dara was saying on CNBC that he’s going to do away with the surge


Sure. And I haven't a worry if it materializes.

Base
Net
Boost
Boost+
Surge
CTB
Surcharge
Bonus
Quest
Tips
Fee
I don't much care what they label it or what bucket it's categorized in or who it came from. It's all money and spends the same. Nobody to whom I give money ever asks me who I got it from, or if it was from surge or net fare or boost. I realize it's kinda weird but they seemingly don't give a squirt.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Sure. And I haven't a worry if it materializes.
> 
> Base
> Net
> ...


How much money do you get from fee?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Sure. And I haven't a worry if it materializes.
> 
> Base
> Net
> ...


I only care about the bottom line 
And it’s going down.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m not doing these giant quests either 
Miss by 1 ride you get zero
F them


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

wallae said:


> Could be
> But Dara was saying on CNBC that he’s going to do away with the surge
> And I’m watching it go


Doing away with surge altogether? Or just the portion that is paid to driver? I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> Miss by 1 ride you get zero


Yep. That's why I've only ever missed once...my first attempt, because I was too idealistic and optimistic. My record is now about 22-1



Spoiler



Burn me *once*, shame on *you*.
Burn me *twice*, shame on *me*.
Origin


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Doing away with surge altogether? Or just the portion that is paid to driver? I'm guessing the latter.


Just as an aside....

I'm here in South Texas.... I have no idea what a surge is or what it looks like. 

I see you guys talking about it all the time so I hope to see one some day.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Yep. That's why I've only ever missed once...my first attempt, because I was too idealistic and optimistic. My record is now about 22-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re a puppet 🤣


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> You’re a puppet 🤣


 Aren't we all just a bunch of dance monkeys?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Aren't we all just a bunch of dance monkeys?


I refuse to play 
Can you imagine if Walmart tried to play this game 
4 bucks an hour plus 300 if you stock 1000 cans of beans 
Then you get hurt on the job and miss it
To me it’s unethical and I refuse to do it
As I think everyone should


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Also anyone who does this enables it to continue and that is hurting us all


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> Then you get hurt on the job


How do we get hurt while driving?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> Also anyone who does this enables it to continue


Who does exactly what?

Those who do a dozen trips in a weekend and get no bonus of any kind, not even surge or boost?
Those who do 5 dozen trips in a weekend and get bonus of any kinds?
Other?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> How do we get hurt while driving?


Let’s not be stupid Video shows passengers viciously attack Las Vegas Uber driver


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> Let’s not be stupid Video shows passengers viciously attack Las Vegas Uber driver


Excellent point.

I'll take _Things with Less Than 0.00273 Odds of Happening_ for $500 Alex!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

BTW I was in icu myself


Heisenburger said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> I'll take _Things with Less Than 0.00273 Odds of Happening_ for $500 Alex!


What were my odds of almost being killed
ICU for days?
Not a nickel for 5 months
As I’ve said
If I was the typical driver (living hand to mouth) I’ve be walking now 🤣
No offer from Uber about paying for my missed quest
Is your real name Dara?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> What were my odds of almost being killed
> ICU for days?


Far higher than being assaulted.



wallae said:


> No offer from Uber about paying for my missed quest


 IMO, they should, up to once annually, as a courtesy, compensate the driver any in-progress bonuses in the event of a documented event where the driver was not deemed at fault yet was unable to complete the in-progress bonus due to said event. It would be some good community PR for them. They could toot their own horn all over the news about how they went ahead and credited Marcus his quest bonus amount of $310 despite getting his Malibu plowed by a Dodge Ram during trip 14 of 70 last weekend.



wallae said:


> If I was the typical driver (living hand to mouth) I’ve be walking now


Huh? Confused.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> This is all just smoke and mirrors. Revenue is only up because they are taking more from driver's now then ever before. Once they lose enough drivers and revenue drops after the 4th quarter they will blame it on covid or a recession. This is typical business as usual. The only thing that can save Uber/Lyft is super cheap gas prices.


Negatory.



dgates01 said:


> Wrong. Compared to last year, people are less freaked out by covid and don't mind getting in the car with a stranger. It's that simple. Not everything is the big conspiracy you want it to be.


Also dead wrong.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Amazon did not post profits for the first ten years of existence. Tesla took 18 years to report a full year of profits. Uber is in year 12. Things take time when you create an industry from thin air.


E-commerce giant and the future of cars/self driving vs parasites that want a global taxi monopoly, have both of those other companies been sued to kingdom come? note that Amazon violates the hell out of contractors more than Uber yet no one bothers to sue them as much as Uber, I wonder why? Oh it's because they actually pay.

Uber already saw net profit last quarter, I guess its up and up and away from there? No wait, net losses are massive this quarter 😢


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Screwber driver north said:


> E-commerce giant and the future of cars/self driving vs parasites that want a global taxi monopoly, have both of those other companies been sued to kingdom come? note that Amazon violates the hell out of contractors more than Uber yet no one bothers to sue them as much as Uber, I wonder why? Oh it's because they actually pay.
> 
> Uber already saw net profit last quarter, I guess its up and up and away from there? No wait, net losses are massive this quarter 😢


Only on paper the truth is the money just goes into pockets as the write up excuses.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

wallae said:


> View attachment 670698
> 
> BTW I was in icu myself
> 
> ...


Are you feeling ok? Lately everything you say I have been agreeing with. Knock it off. Your starting to make me nervous. 😂


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Are you feeling ok? Lately everything you say I have been agreeing with. Knock it off. Your starting to make me nervous. 😂


I’m just ok
Still have pains and issues 
Most left ribs broke and internal tears and bleeding and still have some weirdness in there


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Screwber driver north said:


> E-commerce giant and the future of cars/self driving vs parasites that want a global taxi monopoly, have both of those other companies been sued to kingdom come? note that Amazon violates the hell out of contractors more than Uber yet no one bothers to sue them as much as Uber, I wonder why? Oh it's because they actually pay.
> 
> Uber already saw net profit last quarter, I guess its up and up and away from there? No wait, net losses are massive this quarter 😢


You should try this thing called Google. If you type a question into it, they give me up all kinds of information. I typed in How many lawsuits are there against Amazon? First hit was titled “Top 5 Lawsuits pending against Amazon”

Tesla and has many pending lawsuits as well. Both probably have more $$ on the line than Uber does.

While the jabronis on here tend to think they are making a dent in Ubers war chest with their 1300 person lawsuit from Lisa Riordan or Potter Handy, they are not. There are multiple millions of gig workers. Uber drivers earned $10B last quarter, paying out $10M to make those clowns go away for a little while is worth it to them.

Google will also give you articles about the Uber Earnings report. That will make you look less of an idiot for the comments you’ve been making about Ubers “losses”. Uber had free cash flow for the first time this quarter along with revenues that exceeded expectations and forecasts. More drivers n couriers are on the platform than ever before. Driver earnings were over $10B last quarter.

Almost 100% of the reported losses came in the form of investment revaluation. In this market, that’s not uncommon. But as far as their individual business units go, rideshare is thriving like it never has before.

All of this information could be available to you once you learn how to click past the headline and learning rather than making bad assumptions off of the title of The article.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

At this rate, Uber will still burn through current assets in 4.5 years. 
Since they keep lowering their operating losses, it keeps holding at ~4 years - year after year, so they could last forever.

Drivers earned 37% more! 
Individual drivers earned 22% less due to the 76% increase in signups. Boo, hiss!!! :-(


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Livekilometers96 said:


> You should try this thing called Google. If you type a question into it, they give me up all kinds of information. I typed in How many lawsuits are there against Amazon? First hit was titled “Top 5 Lawsuits pending against Amazon”
> 
> Tesla and has many pending lawsuits as well. Both probably have more $$ on the line than Uber does.
> 
> ...


Thank you for writing the needful.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> Thank you for writing the needful.


You are welcome. It requires copious amounts of high grade cannabis. But someone has to do it


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Screwber driver north said:


> I am speaking of contractor lawsuits or labor lawsuits,


The majority of lawsuits against Amazon are labor related. At least try to read some of the articles. You are just spouting off opinions that have no backing to them just because they make sense to you.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Screwber driver north said:


> I am speaking of contractor lawsuits or labor lawsuits, else I wouldn't have bothered writing about it, would I? Nice of you to simply take the first part into the context you decided to reply to, find me lawsuits that put Uber to shame, from both Amazon and Tesla, oh there aren't that many? Well, aint life a ***, I guess you now learned why they are sued to kingdom come, you learn more every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least you finally found Google. May not have used it correctly yet, but baby steps.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Screwber driver north said:


> having a class action that will rock it through price fixing


Just because your simpleton brain suggests price fixing does not mean there is an impending class action suit. Again you are only throwing out opinions that fit your narratives……..


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> The majority of lawsuits against Amazon are labor related. At least try to read some of the articles. You are just spouting off opinions that have no backing to them just because they make sense to you.











Uber and its never-ending stream of lawsuits


Everyone wants to sue ride-hailing service Uber. Here's why.



money.cnn.com





I'll show you mine, you show me yours.

You reply without links or data, go ahead and find your proof, I cannot see more than a handful of cases compared to the hundreds at Uber, unless you think customer lawsuits are included 🤣 .

That's 2016 btw.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Just because your simpleton brain suggests price fixing does not mean there is an impending class action suit. Again you are only throwing out opinions that fit your narratives……..











Uber, Lyft drivers claim price-fixing in lawsuit against companies | CNN Business


A group of drivers for Uber and Lyft on Tuesday accused the companies of unfairly controlling how much passengers are charged for rides in an antitrust lawsuit in California state court.




www.cnn.com





Now who isn't using Google?

Good luck trying to win that one!


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Well at least you finally found Google. May not have used it correctly yet, but baby steps.


Yet here we are replying without links.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> IMO, they should, up to once annually, as a courtesy, compensate the driver any in-progress bonuses.


IMHO, they should base bonuses on what drivers control. The number of hours, time of day, ... Not number of rides, not starting place after Uber sends you in the wrong direction, not a $50 surge if you drive 5 miles only to have the surge disappear when you get close, ... 

Uber should make each ride worth taking. If Uber wants us to leave a busy area, they should pay for us to return to a place where we can earn.


----------

